# New Yurt Available at Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
September 18, 2006

Contact:
Robert Sprague 906-885-5275
Ann Wilson 517-335-3014

New Yurt Available at Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park

State recreation officials today announced Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park is accepting reservations for the parks first yurt, a sturdy, tent-like structure that originated in central Asia, that park officials said will offer visitors a new adventure in camping.

The yurts will provide visitors with a snug, weather tight shelter that is close to the parks hiking, biking and cross-country ski trails, said Robert Sprague, park administrator. One yurt is completed, and a second should be completed soon for winter rentals.

Each of the 16-foot-diameter yurts will sleep four people and are equipped with bunk beds, mattresses, cooking and eating utensils, a cooking stove, wood stove, and an axe and bow saw. Running water and electricity are not provided, but an outhouse is nearby and wood is provided for heat in the colder months.

The distance and degree of challenge required to reach these new yurts will vary with the season, Sprague said. A third yurt, which will be universally accessible, will be located near Lake Superior and should be completed next spring.

The rental fee is $60 per night and there is an $8 reservation fee. For reservations or more information, contact Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park at (906) 885-5275, Monday-Friday, 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m.

All motor vehicles entering a state park or recreation area must display a Motor Vehicle Permit, available for purchase at the entrance. Cost is $24 for a resident annual and $6 for a resident daily. A nonresident annual is $29 and a nonresident daily is $8.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
February 13, 2007

Contact: Douglas Barry 906-339-4461 or Ann Wilson 906-228-6561

New Yurt Available for Rent at Van Riper State Park

State recreation officials today announced that Craig Lake State Park is now accepting reservations for the parks first yurt. A yurt is a sturdy, tent-like structure whose origin was in Central Asia, where the usually mobile unit served the nomadic people of the region.

The yurt will offer park visitors with a snug, weather-tight shelter, said Douglas Barry, supervisor at Van Riper and Craig Lake State Parks, both located in western Marquette County in the Upper Peninsula. The yurt was carefully located in the back woods on the south side of secluded Teddy Lake. He added that a row boat, which is located at the yurt and available for use by yurt occupants, provides easy access to the lake, which provides great fishing opportunity for bass and perch.

The 16-foot diameter yurt sleeps four people and comes equipped with bunk beds, mattresses, cooking and eating utensils, a wood stove and the row boat. A cooking stove is also provided, however, visitors are asked to bring their own one-pound cylinder of propane to fuel the cooking stove. Running water and electricity are not available, but an outhouse is nearby and wood is provided for heat during the colder months.

Visitors should be prepared to drive their vehicles over a rough dirt road and then walk 200 yards to the yurt, said Barry. This yurt, our first, is universally accessible and yet it is located in the middle of nowhere on a remote lake in beautiful Craig Lake State Park.

The rental fee is $60 per night and there is an additional $8 reservation fee. To make a reservation, call (800) 44PARKS. For more information, contact Craig Lake State Park at 906-339-4461, Monday through Friday from 8 a.m. to 4:30 p.m.

All motor vehicles entering a state park or recreation area must display a Motor Vehicle Permit, available for purchase at nearby Van Riper State Park or on line at www.michigan.gov/dnr. The cost is $24 for an annual permit for Michigan residents and $6 for a resident daily permit. A nonresident annual permit is $29, with the daily nonresident fee $8.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

